# Would you date a pornstar?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Yes or no?


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Bang, yes, date, no?

Why would you want to date a girl who is screwing dudes for money? It will always be on your head. And it will get graphical, it will make you sick.

No.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

sex, yes


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

No. They have HIV and are insecure.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Rates of stds among porn stars is significantly higher than the general public and that alone would put me off. If that could somehow magically not be an issue then I'm not sure it'd bother me. Oh... But they're (guys) usually a bit big too right, so that might make some things awkward.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I imagine we'd probably have some very serious lifestyle and moral differences, so long term dating wouldn't work out, but I wouldn't rule it out for having some fun, I'm still young.


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

lol @ this question. I think their chosen career path puts me off for dating. I would star in a movie with her though. As long as it's never released (SA and all..)


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Oh, this is also a really broad term. Porn star could mean someone at a big studio doing triple penetrations, or could mean someone shooting solo vids and selling them on their own website. Or even someone doing camshows.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

nope


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

I would think about it, but only if it was in the past and would really depend on the circumstances.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Bang yes, date, absolutely not.



The Starry night said:


> No. They have HIV and are insecure.


I don't think that they have AIDS. The porn industry would not want the disease spread all over their employees. I am pretty sure they ask for medical checks before, during and after a pornstar "career".


----------



## The Crimson King (Jul 25, 2015)

Yes. They are people too, I'm not going to demonize them because of their job. Besides, I have a huge crush on a few.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Yes, but that would depend on her line of work. Some only do softcore or lesbian stuff.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Edit: ^ That is actually a good point. It's basically an exhibitionism of ones body, rather than sex. That person seems safer.



Persephone The Dread said:


> Rates of stds among porn stars is significantly higher than the general public and that alone would put me off. If that could somehow magically not be an issue then I'm not sure it'd bother me. Oh... But they're (guys) usually a bit big too right, so that might make some things awkward.


Yeah, that's my thinking. HPV, definitely. Invisible herpes, possibly. Other things are possible, too. That alone is bad.

Other personal things would happen. Maybe sexual intimidation, but it'd most definitely be emotional things. Questioning what I mean to them in an even more critical fashion. I just wouldn't even reach a first date. I'm fairly liberal about those things, but I'm just being honest about myself.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

No way in hell.


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

If a porn star wanted to date me, sure why not. 

"Well Porn stars have a higher level of STD than the general public." 

Yeah but an individual porn star with NO STDs has a significantly lower level of STD than a non-porn star with an STD. If they have an STD I'll decide if I want to date someone with an STD.

The bigger issue would be my insecurities about relationships in general. It's hard for me to believe a girl likes me when it is just a normal girl. 

I would imagine a porn star it would be even harder, she has sex with guys who are physically superior to me in every way, she probably has guys with tons more more money and charm hitting on her non-stop, and then there are the millions of everyday joes who probably offer to buy her drinks and shoes just to smell her armpit hair... and then there's me, a loser whose never had a real relationship in his whole life. Yeah what's a porn star want with me.

So the answer to the question is yes i would, but it probably wouldn't work out.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Sure, if she only does lesbian porn.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

hmnut said:


> Yeah but an individual porn star with NO STDs has a significantly lower level of STD than a non-porn star with an STD.


That would make sense if it was an ex-porn star. A current porn star could be having sex with 20 different people a month so you can't rely on that no std status to remain.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I doubt any pornstar would take me seriously at all. But maybe just maybe she's tired of the hunky alpha makes with 0 personality and wants a guy who's real.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Yup. I don't have any objections to their career, outside of health concerns. There are non pornstars banging huge numbers of people, too. Doesn't seem to put women off trying to date rock stars or athletes, or stop rock stars or athletes from having lots of sex themselves. I guess the rules change when there's no one recording your performance. Regular testing would be a requirement for a long-term relationship, though.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

hmnut said:


> If a porn star wanted to date me, sure why not.
> 
> "Well Porn stars have a higher level of STD than the general public."
> 
> Yeah but an individual porn star with NO STDs has a significantly lower level of STD than a non-porn star with an STD. If they have an STD I'll decide if I want to date someone with an STD.


It would be an ongoing thing though if they were still employed as a pornstar (and I answered this thread on the basis that they were still working as a pornstar.) Depending on the type of porn they are doing the risk would be variable but they don't use condoms in porn obviously and they (potentially,) have sex with many people. If they're in gay porn the risk is even greater.

With a non pornstar guy they could cheat, but they'd be much more likely to use protection while cheating unless they're a retard, and they probably wouldn't be getting as much sex as a porn star.

I mean I might end up dating a sex addict who is attracted to men (easier to have sex with guys obvs) but otherwise.

*edit:* All my posts are funnier now because of this avatar.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

what this shows me is girls are more selfish then guys. 

fwb , yes . wife one up , hell nah.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

andretti said:


> what this shows me is girls are more selfish then guys.
> 
> fwb , yes . wife one up , hell nah.


I don't see how tbh looking at the poll results. Only four women voted, and 12 guys have said no.

Odd choice of word to say 'selfish' as well not sure that makes any sense... I don't see how you consider yourself better than them because you'd **** a pornstar but not have a relationship with them. Would you like a medal because you like sex or?


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't see how tbh looking at the poll results. Only four women voted, and 12 guys have said no.
> 
> Odd choice of word to say 'selfish' as well not sure that makes any sense... I don't see how you consider yourself better than them because you'd **** a pornstar but not have a relationship with them. Would you like a medal because you like sex or?


when did i say i was better then anyone or imply that?

girls all said no. more territorial/selfish and im using the term loosely. 
nothing wrong with it.chill


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't think I could ever feel comfortable knowing my SO was off getting banged by random guys multiple times a week. Not to mention the politics of the industry. Would she be blowing directors/producers on the side just to score movie deals?

The whole thing just seems rather shady.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

andretti said:


> when did i say i was better then anyone or imply that?
> 
> girls all said no. more *territorial*/selfish and im using the term loosely.
> nothing wrong with it.chill


Hmm I very much get the opposite impression from this thread and life generally lol.

Well I assumed as much as you are a guy and were pointing that out, but I guess you weren't saying that you weren't also territorial. Because I don't know your reasoning maybe but most guys are uncomfortable with women they're in serious relationships with sleeping with other men and it's because they get 'territorial' about sex.



truant said:


> Yup. I don't have any objections to their career, outside of health concerns. There are non pornstars banging huge numbers of people, too. Doesn't seem to put women off trying to date rock stars or athletes, or stop rock stars or athletes from having lots of sex themselves. I guess the rules change when there's no one recording your performance. Regular testing would be a requirement for a long-term relationship, though.


You don't know that people who would vote no would date rockstars etc, but I expect if they would they'd usually expect exclusivity though that is naive if they have options I guess. There's still more chance of them using protection than a pornstar though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, the irony is that I'm usually not attracted to the women who do porn. The industry selects women who have certain facial traits that I don't generally find all that attractive. Basically, a lot of these women look like they have had plastic surgery before they even have any. And if they get popular, the first thing they do is start adding new parts. So they often have huge lips, exaggerated cheekbones, fake boobs and sometimes even fake (Or "augmented") butts. 

Who knows? Maybe I would actually be attracted to some of them if I met them in real life but the porn business shoots everything exactly the same way and pretty much every porn chick comes out looking the same. It's so weird. If they're not using crappy cameras, they're running their footage through some pretty heavy processing to make it look like crap when it comes out.

Anyway, the actual idea that it's a porn star wouldn't bother me as far as the social aspects of it. I would not care if people tried to shame me for dating a porn star as long as I was attracted to her. I'd be more worried about STDs but honestly, if I was in a financial and mental position to where I was actually interested in dating, I'd just insist that we both be tested before any sex happens and the testing has to continue as long as they keep doing porn. 

But that would pretty much be my deal if I was having sex with anyone. Since I don't trust people with my life no matter what they say. I think if you're sexually active you should be getting tested for STDs.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

Only a solo girl or lez only girl.


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> That would make sense if it was an ex-porn star. A current porn star could be having sex with 20 different people a month so you can't rely on that no std status to remain.





Persephone The Dread said:


> It would be an ongoing thing though if they were still employed as a pornstar (and I answered this thread on the basis that they were still working as a pornstar.)


I feel the vast majority of you talking about STDs are full of ****. But I'm going to give you all the benefit of the doubt, for now.

I will simply say, there are ways to protect myself from STDs if I choose to date a porn star.



Persephone The Dread said:


> *With a non pornstar guy they could cheat, but they'd be much more likely to use protection while cheating* unless they're a retard, and they probably wouldn't be getting as much sex as a porn star.


There is a absolutely NOTHING to support that claim.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

hmnut said:


> I feel the vast majority of you talking about STDs are full of ****. But I'm going to give you all the benefit of the doubt, for now.
> 
> I will simply say, there are ways to protect myself from STDs if I choose to date a porn star.
> 
> There is a absolutely NOTHING to support that claim.


It's common sense for most people who don't want stds. Of course not all guys will, but the thing is pornstars never use them because no one wants to watch porn where a guy is using a condom.

But you know what, I really, really don't give a **** especially right now. And that's all I'll say because I'll only get told off if I respond to your 'full of ****' comment in kind.

Do not quote me again because I don't care.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Honestly, no, my OCD would go through the roof, regardless of anything else.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> You don't know that people who would vote no would date rockstars etc, but I expect if they would they'd usually expect exclusivity though that is naive if they have options I guess. There's still more chance of them using protection than a pornstar though.


They're obviously not exactly the same, but I have a feeling you'd get different results if you asked women if they'd sleep with a rock star, who may in fact be having just as much risky sex as a porn star.

In any case, I'm much more interested in how people would respond if STIs weren't part of the equation. What if all the STIs had been cured and you never needed to worry about them? Iow, is the disgust based on the possibility of catching something or on the morality of the behavior itself? Or is it based on feelings of inadequacy or jealousy, etc.? I find those answers much more interesting. Concern about STIs is a given so it doesn't really say anything about underlying preferences.

I really have no objections other than the possibility of STIs.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Hmm I very much get the opposite impression from this thread and life generally lol.
> 
> Well I assumed as much as you are a guy and were pointing that out, but I guess you weren't saying that you weren't also territorial. Because I don't know your reasoning maybe but most guys are uncomfortable with women they're in serious relationships with sleeping with other men and it's because they get 'territorial' about sex.
> 
> You don't know that people who would vote no would date rockstars etc, but I expect if they would they'd usually expect exclusivity though that is naive if they have options I guess. There's still more chance of them using protection than a pornstar though.


i actually feel the guys are dumber on this one. why would you want to date a pornstar. thats just stupid imo. 
. im selfish/territorial as hell. im a jealous guy. 
i dont want to be in a relationship with a girl whos getting screwed by other dudes.


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's common sense for most people who don't want stds. Of course not all guys will, but the thing is pornstars never use them because no one wants to watch porn where a guy is using a condom.
> 
> But you know what, I really, really don't give a **** especially right now. And that's all I'll say because I'll only get told off if I respond to your 'full of ****' comment in kind.
> 
> Do not quote me again because I don't care.


Sorry if you feel that way. My comments weren't directed specifically to you. I quoted you because you quoted me.

There are many ways to get STDs and many ways to prevent getting STDs.

And I believe if anyone here met a nice person they really cared about who just so happened to be a porn star they would not just dismiss them out of hand because there is a chance they could get an STD.

I believe they would at least educate on ways to prevent STDs first. They would try to make it work, before dismissing someone who cares about them because of a risk that can be avoided.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

truant said:


> In any case, I'm much more interested in how people would respond if STIs weren't part of the equation. What if all the STIs had been cured and you never needed to worry about them? Iow, is the disgust based on the possibility of catching something or on the morality of the behavior itself? Or is it based on feelings of inadequacy or jealousy, etc.? I find those answers much more interesting. Concern about STIs is a given so it doesn't really say anything about underlying preferences.


Ok, so that would mean my previous response would be irrelevant (as the OCD would be about the STI thing ).

- So, no issue whatsoever with the morality of being a porn star.
- I can only assume I probably wouldn't be ok with them having sex with lots of other men. I would _guess_ that however I tried to rationalise it, my instincts wouldn't go along with it.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

@*truant* I have a huge fear of STDs, ever since I found out who (and how many men) my ex-wife slept with before we were even split up. I've been tested, six months after and then tested again a few months later and then tested _*again*_ a year later just to make sure that's how freaked out I am about it, and thank God it (somehow) all came back negative. I've never had any sort of STI and I don't want one.

But aside from that for me it'd be jealousy and I wouldn't be surprised if more guys (or girls) felt the same, whether they'd be willing to admit it or not. I'm not sure I'd want a girl that thinks a dick is a dick is a dick and sex is sex whatever....it's no big deal if I have sex with him...it's just for money. "If I have sex with another guy maybe it's just for fun. But....if I have sex with you baby, it's because I loooove you, I proooomise  "

Uhmmm. No. Just. No.

Edit: The obvious question is: How many women would be OK if their guys did that?


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

truant said:


> In any case, I'm much more interested in how people would respond if STIs weren't part of the equation. What if all the STIs had been cured and you never needed to worry about them? Iow, is the disgust based on the possibility of catching something or on the morality of the behavior itself? Or is it based on feelings of inadequacy or jealousy, etc.? I find those answers much more interesting. Concern about STIs is a given so it doesn't really say anything about underlying preferences.
> 
> I really have no objections other than the possibility of STIs.


Yes I wish this was the original topic.

As my statements suggest I feel the real outrage is based on morality more than health.

For me it changes nothing, as STIs weren't my top concern, they can be avoided, and it's worth trying if it's someone you care about.

For me the concern is insecurity/inadequacy, I feel I can't compare to most average joe's, how can I compare to guys who literally pay their rent by making my girlfriend *** her panties.

Not to mention the countless guys who would hit on her all the time.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

truant said:


> They're obviously not exactly the same, but I have a feeling you'd get different results if you asked women if they'd sleep with a rock star, who may in fact be having just as much risky sex as a porn star.
> 
> In any case, I'm much more interested in how people would respond if STIs weren't part of the equation. What if all the STIs had been cured and you never needed to worry about them? Iow, is the disgust based on the possibility of catching something or on the morality of the behavior itself? Or is it based on feelings of inadequacy or jealousy, etc.? I find those answers much more interesting. Concern about STIs is a given so it doesn't really say anything about underlying preferences.
> 
> I really have no objections other than the possibility of STIs.


Maybe, but I think there are multiple reasons for that and one is that people don't necessarily believe that someone really famous won't be loyal to them.

Some people (many really,) will have a problem with the porn industry as a whole. So that would effect things. A lot of people think it's always abusive to women, so therefore a guy would be seen immediately negatively because of that by anyone who thought that. And if they did hold that view, though I disagree with it, they wouldn't really be hypocrites because presumably they do not consider the rockstar to be abusive because it's consensual sex and they don't see porn as consensual sex.

If they just had a problem with sex across the board though, then that would be hypocritical and a little odd.

I can't say for sure until I'm in the situation whether I'd be jealous over time, but personally I don't think it'd bother me at all if that risk was removed.



hmnut said:


> Sorry if you feel that way. My comments weren't directed specifically to you. I quoted you because you quoted me.
> 
> There are many ways to get STDs and many ways to prevent getting STDs.
> 
> ...


Well I quoted you because though you didn't quote me it seemed like you copied directly part of my post, but maybe that was a coincidence.

I don't know, like there are some things you don't know until you're in the situation. Smoking is a complete dealbreaker for me but if I fell in love with someone and then they took up smoking would I break up with them? Probably not.

My gut reaction though is that I'd worry about that more in a relationship with someone who I knew for sure was having a lot of unprotected sex regularly. I mean there are degrees of risk depending on the type of porn like I said. Some pornstars might work infrequently as well. But there are some at least that claim to work daily.

And honestly it's just like, there are so few pornstars. I've never met one afaik. It's not like this is a question I spend a lot of time thinking about deeply.

Anyway if you actually knew me, you'd know it's not about morality. I could be bothered on a jealousy level as I do get jealous, but I doubt this specifically would trigger that. I might even find it hot depending on what they were doing.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No. I would want someone real. Enough said.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

AllTheSame said:


> The obvious question is: How many women would be OK if their guys did that?


:yesopcorn


----------



## Q003 (Jun 24, 2015)

I selected no as I don't want any boyfriend, whether pornstar or not. 
Moreover, I wouldn't want to sleep with a pornstar either (as in hookup, without being in a committed relationship). I just don't find that very sexy. Idk, it's a kind of "disgusting" something just puts me off about it.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

That'd be irrational on my part, but I'm not always rational.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No. There are issues in that industry that they never tell you about.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

No, there would by default be many compatibility issues.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> - I can only assume I probably wouldn't be ok with them having sex with lots of other men. I would _guess_ that however I tried to rationalise it, my instincts wouldn't go along with it.


Without the threat of STIs, the sex wouldn't bother me. What _would_ bother me is if they started developing a stronger emotional bond to another person than they had with me. Presumably the whole reason why we're dating is because they want someone to share other parts of their life with -- all the emotional stuff. But if they started sharing all this stuff with their coworker instead of me, I'd be jealous because they'd have a more intimate relationship with my partner than I do.



AllTheSame said:


> But aside from that for me it'd be jealousy and I wouldn't be surprised if more guys (or girls) felt the same, whether they'd be willing to admit it or not. I'm not sure I'd want a girl that thinks a dick is a dick is a dick and sex is sex whatever....it's no big deal if I have sex with him...it's just for money. "If I have sex with another guy maybe it's just for fun. But....if I have sex with you baby, it's because I loooove you, I proooomise  "
> 
> Uhmmm. No. Just. No.
> 
> Edit: The obvious question is: How many women would be OK if their guys did that?


I'm pretty sure the vast majority of people have a problem with it. I find this topic interesting because I don't feel the same way.

I don't think you can generalize the "dick is a dick" bit to everyone. If I have dinner with my partner, that's not the same as having dinner with my parents, or having dinner with my coworkers. You can engage in an activity with two different people and feel two completely different things about it and assign two completely different meanings to it. People who have no interest in having sex outside of the relationship can be just as much of an unfeeling cold fish as a promiscuous person. It's not the behavior, but the feeling behind it that matters.

If I encourage my partner to have sex with someone else, it's because I know it would make them happy and I want them to be happy. It's not because I don't feel anything for them. People accuse me of being incapable of love because I'm polygamous, but it seems from my perspective that people that don't want their partners sleeping with anyone else aren't thinking about what would make their partner happy, but what would make themselves happy. Seems selfish and unloving to deny your partner those kinds of experiences to me. But I know that's just my perspective. I'm not inside other people's heads, and I can't say for sure what their motivations or feelings are.



hmnut said:


> For me the concern is insecurity/inadequacy, I feel I can't compare to most average joe's, how can I compare to guys who literally pay their rent by making my girlfriend *** her panties.


I can't compete with _any_ biological woman. I'm automatically going to lose that contest. At least I know that if someone's with me, it's because I have something they can't find in other people. There'd be no other reason to date me.



Persephone The Dread said:


> Maybe, but I think there are multiple reasons for that and one is that people don't necessarily believe that someone really famous won't be loyal to them.


I'm pretty sure that groupies don't expect their partners to be loyal. They sleep with them anyway. But it's not a big deal to me either way. Just a random thought I had.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

I might have to scratch off one that works in lesbian porn because her partners could be doing raw gangbangs with a dozen guys. A lot of the videos online don't have that disclaimer about testing and legality so I assume those don't follow the industries rules, ie weekly std testing. But plenty of people out there do have random hookups and get stds so it's not like you can avoid that by hoping someone is clean. Ideally if in the future I get in a sexual relationship with a woman (ha!) we'd both get tested before going at it. 

That's also hard to tell how faithful they'd be, some like having sex with lots of people and want to get paid for it. Others just see it as a job that makes good money. And of course there are the ones that are using sex to fuel a drug addiction, or are forced in that work. You'd have to trust your instinct that they are honest with their relationship intentions.

I'll just stick to solo girls and softcore porn stars.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

All other issues aside, I'd think the actors are not the type of people that would be a good match for posters on these forums. These are extroverts who are fine with being in the center of attention, and probably became sexually active at a very young age. A lifetime's worth of experience vs. no experience at all.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

hmnut said:


> Yes I wish this was the original topic.
> 
> As my statements suggest I feel the real outrage is based on morality more than health.
> 
> ...


Well as I said in my original post, for me the issue would be that I don't think we'd be morally compatible or have a compatible lifestyle. I never mentioned STDs in my reasoning, I only quoted your post because I do think STDs are a valid fear and I don't think those who are citing that as a reason are lying. Obviously for me, I have serious moral issues with that 'career choice' and I tend to be more interested in women who have a healthy self-respect.



McFly said:


> You'd have to trust your instinct that they are honest with their relationship intentions.
> 
> I'll just stick to solo girls and softcore porn stars.


I'd suspect most of them view relationships as part of their career, dating just being another way to use sex to get money.


----------



## TranquilityLane (Mar 22, 2016)

You gotta be kidding with such a question.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Nope


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> Honestly, no, my OCD would go through the roof, regardless of anything else.


Your OCD? How is that related ?


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

saladdays said:


> your ocd? How is that related o.o?


std ocd


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

After dating me, they're all p...
No wait! :um


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

truant said:


> Without the threat of STIs, the sex wouldn't bother me. What _would_ bother me is if they started developing a stronger emotional bond to another person than they had with me. Presumably the whole reason why we're dating is because they want someone to share other parts of their life with -- all the emotional stuff. But if they started sharing all this stuff with their coworker instead of me, I'd be jealous because they'd have a more intimate relationship with my partner than I do.


I guess for me it's the separation of what I _think_ I would be ok with and what I would actually be ok with. I think I wouldn't have a problem (rationally) with a partner mechanically having sex with other people as a career, because I can understand this would just be more of a "using their body for income" in the same way that a factory worker is just using their body for income. Nonetheless I have to acknowledge that instinctively I might feel very differently about this.

If I were to bet, I would probably struggle with it on some kind of emotional level


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

truant said:


> I don't think you can generalize the "dick is a dick" bit to everyone. If I have dinner with my partner, that's not the same as having dinner with my parents, or having dinner with my coworkers. You can engage in an activity with two different people and feel two completely different things about it and assign two completely different meanings to it. People who have no interest in having sex outside of the relationship can be just as much of an unfeeling cold fish as a promiscuous person. It's not the behavior, but the feeling behind it that matters.
> 
> If I encourage my partner to have sex with someone else, it's because I know it would make them happy and I want them to be happy. It's not because I don't feel anything for them. People accuse me of being incapable of love because I'm polygamous, but it seems from my perspective that people that don't want their partners sleeping with anyone else aren't thinking about what would make their partner happy, but what would make themselves happy. Seems selfish and unloving to deny your partner those kinds of experiences to me. But I know that's just my perspective. I'm not inside other people's heads, and I can't say for sure what their motivations or feelings are.


Lol, well yeah I see where you're coming from but isn't this apples to oranges, sort of? I mean, you're comparing having dinner with someone to the absolute most intimate act you can share with another human being.

Not everyone feels the way I do and I realize that, but every ex-gf I've ever had and both my ex-wives agree with me that sex is so, so much more an awesome, mind blowing, amazing experience when it's with someone you're truly intimate with, with someone you really are close with and love. Why, when you're in a relationship like that with a woman (or a guy) would you want to look for sex outside that relationship? What possible reason would there be, really? Why would that make your partner happy? And would it really be selfish of me to expect my gf or wife to be faithful? Would it be too much to ask for her not to just not sleep around, but to not *want* to sleep around in the first place? I really don't think that's too much to ask lol.

Wrt the orginal post and the original question, man, surely she has got to have some other talent, anyways. There are literally thousands upon thousands of vocations out there. Be a bricklayer. Be a nurse. A race car driver. A zoologist. Give ice skating lessons as a career. For God's sake there has to be something you're good at, besides sex. I refuse to believe God put anyone on this earth without any talent whatsoever (besides being good in bed).


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

kenwheeler said:


> You know, there's a million fine looking women in the world, dude. But they don't all bring you lasagna at work. Most of 'em just cheat on you.


Lmao, well, it is after all, a movie my friend. With Silent Bob and Jay as the lead characters. So yeah it wasn't nominated for an Oscar and I guess it's best to not take anything said (or quoted) in it very seriously.

Having said that (and I'm not sure why I even had to say that, really lol) I guess being faithful is too much to ask of some people. After all, my ex-wife did cheat on me.

And maybe people who don't even have a signature shouldn't get all judgy about other people's signatures


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

the nofap/noporn gods would not allow it


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Batcat said:


> the nofap/noporn gods would not allow it


Stay strong bro! I'm making a serious effort for May.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Stay strong bro! I'm making a serious effort for May.


Thanks man. I wish you the best of luck on your nofap quest, may it be long and prosperous.


----------



## skyless (Sep 26, 2015)

I would date a pornstar. Probably only if they weren't working in that business anymore. I know it would just be work for them, but it would bother me if my partner was having sex with other people. I'd also want to make sure they got tested. But other than that they're a person too so if I like them and they like me, does it really matter?


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

LOL NO, absolutely disgusting. Promiscuity alone is a trait I don't find attractive, never mind someone who does porn for a living.

Even remaining a virgin for life is preferable to be honest.



andretti said:


> girls all said no. more territorial/selfish and im using the term loosely.
> nothing wrong with it.chill


I fail to see what's selfish about not wanting a partner that gets banged by loads of people on a daily basis, it's only natural. Partners aren't something that should be shared, at least in my opinion. Maybe guys are just more desperate? Who knows?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I dunno, would she try and make me hang out with other people? I wouldn't be able to fall in love with her, but if she were fun to spend time alone with, sexually and not sexually, it'd be alright, I guess...like, if she loved going golfing or smoking weed and watching hockey or baseball, and looked sexy while doing it...I'd "date" that girl...more like a friends with benefits situation...if she fell in love with me(lol!), then I guess it'd be a problem.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

Anyone who watches porn and has voted No is a hypocrite.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Stray Bullet said:


> Anyone who watches porn and has voted No is a hypocrite.


I personally disagree.

Just because someone enjoys watching porn does not mean that they would DATE the people taking part in the act. It IS fantasy, after all. Fantasies are not real. Not to mention, I am pretty sure that in real-life the vast majority of pornstars are not like they portray themselves to be at all. It is kind of obvious, or so I hope.


----------



## Rodrigo R (Aug 19, 2015)

About the STD, a lot of "normal people" got STD, you just don't notice it

And Yes!, I would date a pornstar and marry if she stops making porn, in fact I would marry Stoya


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Some porn stars are like actual real people I've heard.

I don't know. I voted 'Yes, I would', but, like anything, it would depend on other factors. I wouldn't turn somebody down JUST for that reason. If they were a porn star AND they had every STD under the sun? Yeah, probably not. If they were a porn star and snorting lines of coke at every opportunity? Nah, I'd pass. If they were a porn star because they thought it would be a easy way to make a ton of money. Eh, not my thang, but I don't think her past decisions would require too much judgment from me.

Of course, my thinking, since I'm old, is that I'd be more likely to be dating an EX porn star. Not one currently working as such...that might take some adjusting. I think I could somewhat separate the work from the real world, but how much of that would be too much?


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Stray Bullet said:


> Anyone who watches porn and has voted No is a hypocrite.


I enjoy cow documentaries, but I wouldn't want to feel I had to date a cow (it is not overstating things to describe taking them for romantic evenings out as logistically troublesome). I _love_ cows, but it's really a lot more trouble than it is worth.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

More relevant...would a porn star date me? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Overcast said:


> Maybe guys are just more desperate?


We can be, sometimes...


----------

